# More photos of my free 3 bay shop



## Hoodoo Valley

Please don't laugh now, this side is away from the house and it keeps the weather out! All I care about really. The overhang over the outside storage is 4 feet and works great for none essential items like tires and things to hang out semi protected.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Even the wiring cost me zippo guys! Got to keep an eye on those dumpsters in areas where folks in rich neighborhoods are remodeling, and have more money than time!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Every Tuesday evening I host seminars on "The heap system" a brilliant plan of storing stuff here and there in heaps. The key is to remember which heap you left something in. I salvaged the metal wall cabinets from a garage we tore down prior to building a strip mall in Sandpoint Idaho. The canoe however, was not free, but the hanger brackets were!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

From the front looking back. 30 feet deep. I built a 10 X 10 area for heaping tools and other storage. The roof underside in the back was skip sheeted with some scrap concrete form board and the metal had some off layout holes so I needed to put wood in some places to catch the screws that plugged up these extra free holes. Oh well. Note the 2 solid core doors that I got free after they had served as pallets. Stripped the extra 2X4s off them and they wait patiently in the corner for their next assignment.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

The back room. Looks like I need to clean up a bit.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I put all my post's on very large boulders to keep the cost down. I drilled and doweled the rocks to the columns with rebar scraps. Had the 4 windows and they happened to drop right on in. I ran out of roofing screws on the walls and so I finished up with trex decking screws (also free). That actually looked better than the roofing screws! Note the Kubota model 80 post hole auger hanger for easy mount/ dismounts from the tractor.


----------



## Ed Hill

You remind me of a good friend who has a dining room paneled with wood from a remodeled corporate board room and the meeting table as his dining room table. Beautiful stuff being thrown out and he just happened along and asked for it! It is amazing what you can do with cast-away material. I have rarely been in the right place to get any myself, but can certainly appreciate the good luck and resourcefulness of others!


----------



## leadarrows

Nothing a little paint wont fix......lol


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Ed Hill said:


> You remind me of a good friend who has a dining room paneled with wood from a remodeled corporate board room and the meeting table as his dining room table. Beautiful stuff being thrown out and he just happened along and asked for it! It is amazing what you can do with cast-away material. I have rarely been in the right place to get any myself, but can certainly appreciate the good luck and resourcefulness of others!


We have dumpsters located around the state where folks go to toss their garbage out. some counties don't allow scavaging, while others are unmanned like in my county. I still have some carpeting upstairs that I grabbed from a dumpster in my house. enough to do a 16X20 room and a bit into the hall up to the stairs. It was like new, and I think a carpet layer lived nearby, because you'd always find good carpet in their that others would be yanking out. The 2 rooms where the firewood is, the rooms that have the 2 double dutch doors were framed entirely from rough sawn 2X4 12 footers that were on their way to another mill where they would have been kiln dried then planed, but they never made it! I had just been givin a 1976 Ford van from my dad and was traveling out to a job, when I stumbled upon that entire semi load of 2X4s all over the highway. I was the first one there! Not a soul around. I slowed down and was driving over them for several hunderd feet, and then just stopped and began throwing them in! The truck was gone, or might have been over the hillside as was yet more wood. As I began loading up, then other cars and trucks started showing up and loading the wood too. I lived within 10 miles of the area, and so returned and found that the wood was just about all gone.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Scored a pile of metal gable trim at the dumpsters today. It's green but should look cozy on the partridge family garage! Pictures when this project happens which will be next Spring I'm sure.


----------



## TeamCheap

They frown on us scavenging at work (work for a city) and by the time I get off work the good stuff is long gone.

I see all kinds of stuff all day but cant touch it although things are getting thin out there.

But they are demolishing a bunch of homes and I hope to catch up to the contractors and snag a better garage door than the solid single 7x16 I have now.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

That's too bad. Do you work at a dump or something? Can't turn the video cameras huh?:lmao:


----------



## rsmith335

I used to work for a company that had 12 car washes. You can't belive what pepole throw away at car washes. Loved to clean the vacumes, lots of change.


----------



## Tarp_man

Ya know. Really all that matter is keeping that equipment dry. Having storage is the key. Being able to work on things in that "man cave" is the key. My garage building is away from my house and I love it that way. Keep on chugging and you'll get that shelter building fixed up the way you need.


----------



## farmertim

Love to scavenge, HATE to pay full price, Then hang around with me, it just all seems to fall in the right way to get picked up.

I was devastated when I was driving around in a Honda Accord for work and not a ute, no room to put stuff that was going begging.

Now I have the Ford Ranger dual cab Ute with roof rack there is no holding me back, except for "she that must be obeyed" telling me "not to bring anymore home 'cos I am running out of living space".
:lmao:
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Tim, you got that new shed out there.......... Start adding on!:lmao: My building has been added on to 3 additional times. Makes it a challenge that I love. Planning add on number 4 right now..........


----------



## farmertim

TB I am in the process of pre fabricating the steel uprights for a wood shed, three sided, open to the north.

On the back of the Shed I am putting a large lean-to shelter for somewhere to do oxy and welding work.
I will post pictures but there is just so much I have to do and time is getting away from me.

At least my wife said last night that within a year she wants to move up there.
I can't wait for her to go (no just kidding).

My big problem is that everything *should* have a permit and be built to building codes which can be prohibitive in red tape etc, that is one reasion the shed took a year too long to finish. I couldnt get Planning Permission from the local council.

If I start to add on too much and then build the house with all the permits required, the lack of permits for the shedding might become evident .


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

You should come to Bonner county then Tim. No building permit required. Just a building location permit, which I've never done with my building. I added on to my house and never told them either. Yeah, I'm a rebel! By the way..... Up here in the "Up Over":lmao: If you left a shed open to the North, it would fill up with a big fat white snow drift!


----------



## HickoryNut

Repurpose, repurpose, repurpose..... Way to go TB!!!:headclap:


----------



## jhngardner367

I think scavenging usable items should be allowed everywhere.It would sure cut down on the amount of things going into a land fill!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Anyone else have any pictures of your shop?


----------



## Cublover

HickoryNut said:


> Repurpose, repurpose, repurpose..... Way to go TB!!!:headclap:


YEA!! That's what I'm talking about! If it wasn't for 'other people's junk' being saved from the landfill, 1/2 of MY buildings wouldn't be here!


----------



## douber1

a man after my own heart
i am on craiglist everyday checking out the free section
life has been good
keep up the good work


----------

